# Q7 V12



## schweysteve (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm drooling over this new Audi. 500HP, tons of torque, 23 mpg, 5.5 0-60. Is it too early to speculate how much this car would cost or even if it would hit the us market?


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 V12 (schweysteve)*

Everyone is saying that it will not come to the US


----------



## schweysteve (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Q7 V12 (iwantanaudi)*

unfortunately, but perhaps produce a slightly toned down version of the V12 or perhaps a beefed up version of the 4.2? I was at the dealer the other day and all the amenities, appearance of the car, quality is really nice. However i think the performance is lacking which would be the only reason i would not buy the Q7


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Q7 V12 (schweysteve)*

allow me to burst the buble,
i was at the local dealer last week (middle east), and he quoted a price that was like a slap in the face, it is around $145K !








I told him, my check is ready at 100K if you change your mind. 
he mentioned that alot of people are unhappy about the price, and that they are having a major meeting to discuss prices of the entire range.
But yeah, what a beast !


----------

